

Ask HN: Freelancers with enterprise work; Finding contacts? - bendauphinee

I'm a freelancer working on a long-term contract where I do a lot of enterprise and backend systems work. I can sort paint a broad strokes picture of what I've done, but I have no work that I can actually demonstrate.<p>How do you other enterprise guys get around this kind of problem? Any tips or advice?
======
triggit
As a recruiter I can provide advice on what I look for... Even if you cannot
provide examples of your work, if you can explain what you can offer then most
people can determine your skill level through coding exercises and just
talking through examples. Hope that helps!

